# What do you get when buying Pinarello frame



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi can you tell me what should come with my Pinarello frame - ie booklets warranty card paperwork etc I'm having bike built and want to be sure when it arrives I receive also all the Pinarello frame paperwork.


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nobody here can answer this simple question? Unbelievable


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

Useless forum in that case if the most basic question can't be answered - has anyone not ever ordered a Pinarello before ? Lol


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

Frame/fork/headset/seatpost/seatpost collar/instruction book.

Register at the Pinarello website for your warranty.


-----------------------

That cannot be all correct even the above I had figured out by myself lol
Along with your frame/ bike what PAPERWORK do you receive. Instruction book I know that much but your warranty you extend another year if you register within ten days of the sale. So the seller will register the frame for you to get the first 2 year warranty then u online register within 10 days to get the 3rd year.

So tell me please what PAPERWORK does seller provide that clearly shows the initial 2 year registration as you being the original owner??? Anyone please


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Frame/fork/headset+plug for steerer+top cap/seatpost/seatpost collar/instruction book/water bottle bolts/cable guide for top tube brake cable/about a ton of bubble wrap and Pinarello packing tape. 
Save the pink tubing they run through the top tube for the brake cable. It makes it very easy to thread your cable through the tube. Don't let the shop throw it out!

Register at the Pinarello website for your warranty.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dogma537 said:


> Chinarello forum


Grow up.


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Grow up.


3 days and I get your silly answer why can't anyone answer a basic question a fundamental question related to the most basic purchase of a frame ? Does it take over 80 views and 3 days and still no definitive answer on the original owner and 2 year register proof by seller on this meant to be experts forum? You can understand my dillusion!


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Dogma537 said:


> 3 days and I get your silly answer why can't anyone answer a basic question a fundamental question related to the most basic purchase of a frame ? Does it take over 80 views and 3 days and still no definitive answer on the original owner and 2 year register proof by seller on this meant to be experts forum? You can understand my dillusion!


Youre an idiot. Nobody heres is required to answer your question, epecially when you have an attitude and demand things. Go ask your bike shop. You paid them for your bike and they should answer all the questions you demand. The users here dont get paid to answer you.


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 27, 2010)

LouisVuitton said it perfectly....

Find a new forum. Perhaps they will answer your questions within the allowable time-frames you expect. You have already burned yourself here...


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

Dogma537 said:


> Useless forum in that case if the most basic question can't be answered - has anyone not ever ordered a Pinarello before ? Lol


Have you asked the dealer? I would expect they would have all of the details.


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

cdalemike said:


> LouisVuitton said it perfectly....
> 
> Find a new forum. Perhaps they will answer your questions within the allowable time-frames you expect. You have already burned yourself here...



Listen your not my friends nor do I need your friendship you fool I'm not sad enough like you and your gay pal vouitton who obviously are bumchums I have a life outside of these sad forums and wud suggest you get one too dick ed


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



Dogma537 said:


> Listen your not my friends nor do I need your friendship you fool I'm not sad enough like you and your gay pal vouitton who obviously are bumchums I have a life outside of these sad forums and wud suggest you get one too dick ed


Goodbye.


----------

